# Shorter nails for agility? how is this achieved



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

It was suggested that I cut Molly's nails shorter for agility. How do I do this without cutting her quicks? Do I need to trim a bit everyday? Should I have the vet do it?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Trimming them a bit at a time without hitting the quick will result in the quick drawing back and becoming shorter--- and a shorter nail over time.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Or using a dremel a little bit every day! Trimming the nails pushes the quick back up the nail. Using the dremel a little bit each day will do the same as cutting them and it's easier to take of just a tad using the dremel than the clippers.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Wild Wolf said:


> Trimming them a bit at a time without hitting the quick will result in the quick drawing back and becoming shorter--- and a shorter nail over time.


Do I trim a little everyday?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Or using a dremel a little bit every day! Trimming the nails pushes the quick back up the nail. Using the dremel a little bit each day will do the same as cutting them and it's easier to take of just a tad using the dremel than the clippers.


 
Sounds good thank you! I am going to buy a dremel tomorrow!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Shirley Chong has a page where she suggests building a large file from sandpaper and wood, and clicker training the dog the file her own nails. Apparently, dogs really enjoy the motion. This will save you the time and trouble of doing her nails!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

i posted a thread a while back about nail trimming. it was suggested that i use dremel, so i purchased it, and boy it makes life so much easier


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> i posted a thread a while back about nail trimming. it was suggested that i use dremel, so i purchased it, and boy it makes life so much easier


what kind of bit do you use (what grid)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Miss Molly May said:


> what kind of bit do you use (what grid)


Complete instructions here: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

It's also a good idea to trim the hair between the pads.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Just a warning, but some dogs do not do well with dremels. My little one prefers regular clipping then the dremel, and my GSD thinks it is a toy he must bite.  Clippers work much better and faster in my home. Maybe the dremel will make a comeback when they are older.


----------

